# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Hue Climate

## huongdl

The weather is submitted to tropical monsoon climate divided into four distinct seasons: fresh spring, very hot summer, mild autumn and windy, cold winter. The dry season lasts from March to August. It is hot with temperate rarely reaches to 39.5ºC. The rainy season lasts from September to February. It is quite cold with average temperature is 19.7ºC, but sometime down to 8.8ºC. In this time, it rains a lost, sometime lasts all day. If tourist would to avoid rainy, they come to Danang City, 108km from south of Hue. In the mountain area, the weather is cool with the annual temperature is between 9ºC and 29ºC. The most convenient time to visit the area is from November to April.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing useful news.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hue is an awesome travel destination where people can watch and enjoy various eye catching places. The climate of Hue is really amazing.

----------


## davidsmith36

Huế highlights a Tropical storm atmosphere under the Köppen atmosphere characterization. The dry season is from March to August, with high temperatures of 35 to 40 °C (95 to 104 °F). ... The normal stormy season temperature is 20 °C (68 °F), some of the time as low as 9 °C (48 °F). Spring keeps going from January to late February.

----------


## Ninastar1

This tips was very interesting and useful. Thank you

----------


## Qwezysse

Interesting article. Subscribe to the topic

----------


## kanejoyce

So wonderful, I hope to see more of your posts.

----------

